# Hedgehog 3D model.



## iamdbf (Aug 28, 2008)

So.. there is a computer game spore. You create weird, usually alien like creature by dragging and changing a huge viaraty of parts.(plus colouring).
I made a hedgie. It took a while to get it exact. What do you guys think???


----------



## Vortex (Aug 28, 2008)

haha thats pretty cool, what program is that?


----------



## 2SloSHOs (Nov 16, 2008)

Looks pretty tough... Now you gotta make him huff'n and turn it into a GIF :lol:


----------



## iamdbf (Aug 28, 2008)

Sry guys. I wasn't clear in my first message here. It is a competer game called: SPORE. You create creatures in it. Its from the makers of the sims, but you drag parts. It's not like: Choose head...*click*.

As to making him(or her) huff, it doesn't quite work like that, but i'll see what i can do to improvise.

I may improve it and put the better version in theis post...
its cool cuz all the creatures (and other things) u make have pics. in My Documents, easy to get. There is also animations of the creations of it. i'll see if I have the one for that...


----------

